# perforated aluminum flooring and other dream boat suggestion



## jgc (Aug 12, 2013)

I am looking at building my dream boat, and have seen tons of post about using perforated aluminum as flooring. Where do you get this stuff, and any hints on cost. The boat dealer I am looking at getting my hull from was not overly helpful when I asked the same question. I figure that someone sells it within my willing driving radius. 

fwiw my dream boat might be starting life as a welded 16x52 single seat. The hull is rated up to 40hp. Any other suggestions before I jump in the water would be appreciated. I hope to use it as a river and small lake boat - and sneak off to shallow (to very shallow) inland saltwater occasionally.


----------



## Brine (Aug 17, 2013)

I've never seen anyone use perforated. 

What are the advantages over using regular sheet? Is it just for weight reduction? I would think that in a 1652 it would be negligible.


----------



## Syncrowave (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't know whether perforated aluminum would be good or bad, but for a source I would try steel yards / steel service centers in your area. They might carry it. Google your Yellow Pages under "steel service centers."

In steel, there's a product called "expanded metal" and it looks like this:







Maybe they offer the same thing, or something similar, in aluminum. Seems like it would be a magnet for leaves/trash to me, though.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 17, 2013)

I will be looking at perforated aluminum like this. You can get the holes in different diameters. Various online companies sell it. I will be checking with the local aluminum welding shop we use for drain pans at my work when I'm ready.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 17, 2013)

Make sure you're sitting down, and that you have taken a mild sedative, before you ask the price on the perforated aluminum. 

When it comes to oddball, specialty items, particularly those in aluminum and stainless, they will break it off in the customer, with no lubricant used.


----------



## cva34 (Aug 19, 2013)

I really think its got some real advantages..But the real Disadvantage is hooks /weights /stuff will fall through..(Then what)


----------



## jethro (Aug 19, 2013)

What is the purpose? Saving weight?


----------



## marshman (Aug 19, 2013)

i dont have a source... but..

ive seen sone jet boats come from troutt and sons in missouri with that for flooring.. perhaps check with them and see where they get it from and if they can source it for you.... probably wont be cheap, but also probably not as expensive as suggested... i think price is relative if someone wants something bad enough...



online metals has some but im pretty sure you can find a better source...

https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?id=1003&step=2&top_cat=60


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool product. But, if you get mud and blood in the boat like I do...this wouldn't be the way to go. You would never be able to pressure wash underneath it unless it was removable.


----------



## jgc (Aug 20, 2013)

I have read it being touted, but hard to tell on the internet if it is being praised by a user, salesman, or starving college grad working for a marketing firm.

Potential advantages:
1) any floor will add in walking over the ribs
2) aluminum floor will weigh less and might last longer than wood
3) perforated floor should allow water to pass and keep your feet dry.
4) hull could be hosed down through deck with perforated floor (hosing down boat after salt water use).

other potential benefit. While the hull is water cooled, the seats and front deck on an aluminum boat are not - and they get HOT (carpet can address this, but then becomes a potential oxidation problem). Perforated aluminum might allow for better convection airflow to keep it a few degrees cooler than solid.

Anyway. I found a couple suppliers, but miscalculated the amount of material I would need. Had hoped a 4x10 sheet would floor the boat - but the boat will need a 4.5x9 piece (even with a bunch of seams I am going to be 1/2 sq ft short - and stuck getting 2 sheets). 4x10 sheets are roughtly $350/each. I need to eventually call or do more research to determine if there is other options (the shops making this are doing perforating in house - they might have the ability to do a 5x10 for less than 2 4x10's).


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 20, 2013)

350 dollars is a steal for that material!

The 5x10 sheet would be the better option, cost-wise.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 20, 2013)

Does alloy matter on flooring? 3003 is about all I am finding. Have found some in 5052. Grainger has it in smaller sheets like I need for a reasonable price and didn't know if this would work. Thickness is only up to .063" though. Don't know what size of holes. Was thinking 1/4" to 1/2". 1/4" might be too small but would help prevent hooks and what not falling through. 1/2" might be too big. They do have a 3/16".


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Most marine grade aluminum alloys begin with a 5 or a 6, such as 6061. 
I know that for welding, you use 5356 wire for marine use. 4043 will quickly deteriorate in salt water. 

So, I'm not sure about a 3000-series alloy.


----------

